# carnivore or herbivore



## smolsketch (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi! I was just wondering if my fursona should be a carnivore or a herbivore based on my personality. This is to help me figure out what animal I should choose for my fursona. 
my character traits include
kind but passive
obsessive about hobbies
loves to eat
talks a lot 
introverted
walks in a fast pace
impulsive about certain things


----------



## Open_Mind (Jan 14, 2018)

First impression: herbivore. 

(that said, it looks like you've got an Otter 'sona... they are omnivorous. They are also famous for being extremely intelligent-- one of the very few animals in the world that to use tools)


----------



## Simo (Jan 14, 2018)

Hmmm...I say carnivore!

Also, now your avi looks sort of like a Fossa. (A very agile carnivore.)


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 14, 2018)

Carnivore! Beacuse herbivores are vegans and vegans suck!


Or just be a vore and eat anything in your way


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 14, 2018)

Be both?

Have a large steak with some nice salad to go with it.


----------



## Mystery117 (Jan 15, 2018)

I would say carno if Therizinosaurus didn't exist, lol.


----------



## Astus (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> First impression: herbivore.
> 
> (that said, it looks like you've got an Otter 'sona... they are omnivorous. They are also famous for being extremely intelligent-- one of the very few animals in the world that to use tools)



Interesting, I read his avatar as being some sort of canine.  Though more otters can never be a bad thing.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

smolsketch said:


> Hi! I was just wondering if my fursona should be a carnivore or a herbivore based on my personality. This is to help me figure out what animal I should choose for my fursona.
> my character traits include
> kind but passive
> obsessive about hobbies
> ...



Just by looking at your avatar, I’d say... hmmm... some kinda vore.

Maybe a carni-vore ^.^

*rummages through trash and offers you a half eaten burger*


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 21, 2018)

Actually, a raccoon drawn in a similar style to your avatar could look good.


----------



## BlizzBoi (Jan 23, 2018)

I got bored last night, so I got an account on this site . . . .  So worth it!!!


----------



## Redwulf16 (Jan 24, 2018)

Not sure but I think you should be an Endotherm (warm-blooded) because 
warm-blooded animals are more active more of the time and eat more because they 
have to burn a lot more calories keeping their bodies warm.
probably a solitary creature as well, depending on how antisocial you are.

maybe a tiger? gazzelle, perhaps? 

I'm a red wolf. let me explain my thought process:

I love being around people, but can't do it for 
long because it is tiring. I have been through my fair
share of abuse and hardship in my life. 
I am a little different than most people 
because I have asperger's but I fit in pretty
ok most of the time. I also tend to 
have my own small, separate pack composed
of people like myself.

Red wolves
Red wolves live in relatively small, close-knit groups, live in 
harsh conditions, in swamps if you didn't know, and
are a little different than what most people think of as a wolf.
they also don't mix with "normal" wolves just as 
I don't typically mix with neurotypicals.

therefore, my fursona is a red wolf.


----------



## smolsketch (Jan 24, 2018)

Redwulf16 said:


> Not sure but I think you should be an Endotherm (warm-blooded) because
> warm-blooded animals are more active more of the time and eat more because they
> have to burn a lot more calories keeping their bodies warm.
> probably a solitary creature as well, depending on how antisocial you are.
> ...


Thanks. Your advice does help. I am kinda of an introvert, as I desire to be with people and have friends but love to be alone by myself. I find it hard to socialize due to my high functioning autism, having to take things literally and talking a lot. I’m also deciding what animal I should draw myself as for a school project, there is a thread on my page for that for more personality traits.


----------



## smolsketch (Jan 24, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> Impulsive and likes to eat? Sounds like a possible foodie to me. I say, omnivore!


Ok, but what type of omnivore?


----------



## smolsketch (Jan 25, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> I'll get back to you on that one.


Ok.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

I would have to say I'am a Bloodivore.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes I'am the one who drinks blood.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Apr 2, 2018)

Blood and chocolate.


----------

